
Introducing WebThemis: modern cryptography for Google Chrome web apps - cossacklabs
https://cossacklabs.com/Introducing-WebThemis.html
======
EwanG
From the article - "WebThemis works in Google Chrome as PNaCl module; it can
be loaded during regular web session, or used as a library within Chrome App"
\- "Directly calling cryptographic functions (even as high-level as they are
in Themis) from JS is not safe: there is the wide spectrum of possible ways to
intercept the calls, reload the calling code and bypass cryptography. So, the
best reliable we can use is having some minor part of process logic within the
PNaCl module too: this way, if the module gets bypassed, the normal flow
breaks in a functional way."

